# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Καθαρισμός πλακέτας

## autir

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά

Μετά την κόλληση μίας πλακέτας, ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να την καθαρίσω; Εχω διαβάσει ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί καθαρή αλκοόλη ή ακετόνη, ποιο από τα δύο είναι καλύτερο; Το καθαρό ιατρικό οινόπνευμα κάνει δουλεια; Ακετόνη είναι καλύτερα να προμηθευτώ από χρωματοπωλείο, ή κάνει και το ασετόν των νυχιών;

----------


## plouf

το ασετον ειναι καλη λυση
τωρα για την καλυτερη............. καποιος ποιο σχετικος ας απαντησει

----------


## autir

Αυτό δεν είναι λιπαρό; Και έχει αρωματικές ουσίες για τις κυρίες  :Wub:   :Biggrin: 
Δε θα προκαλέσει διάβρωση μακροπρόθεσμα;

Εχω ακετόνη από χρωματοπωλείο, αλλά την έχω σε ένα μεγάλο δοχείο. Είναι ασφαλές να τη βάλω σε μικρότερα δοχεία; Από τί υλικό πρέπει να είναι αυτά; Είναι εκρηκτική / εύλεκτη; Είναι κάτι που δεν πρέπει να κάνω;

Σας βομβάρδισα με ερωτήσεις. Το θέμα είναι ότι όλα αυτά θα τα κάνω σε ένα μικρό κουζινάκι με χάλια εξαερισμό, και ούτε θέλω να πάθω δηλητηρίαση μαγειρεύοντας, ούτε να πάθω αναπνευστικά προβλήματα.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ βαζω σε αερογράφο διαλυτικό νίτρου και γίνονται τέλειες.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Εγώ βαζω σε αερογράφο διαλυτικό νίτρου και γίνονται τέλειες.



αυτο μονο σε εξωτερικους χωρους... γιατι  αυτο το νεφος που βλενει απο τον αερογράφο ειναι ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ ευφεκτο... το εχω δοκιμασει για πλακα..

----------


## dovegroup

> Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά
> 
> Μετά την κόλληση μίας πλακέτας, ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος να την καθαρίσω; Εχω διαβάσει ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί καθαρή αλκοόλη ή ακετόνη, ποιο από τα δύο είναι καλύτερο; Το καθαρό ιατρικό οινόπνευμα κάνει δουλεια; Ακετόνη είναι καλύτερα να προμηθευτώ από χρωματοπωλείο, ή κάνει και το ασετόν των νυχιών;



 
Αιθανόλη - Αιθυλική αλκοόλη κοινώς οινόπνευμα.

Καθαρίζει σε βάθος, χωρίς διάβρωση.
Προστάτεψε την εργασία σου με σπρέϋ πλαστικοποίησης στο τέλος.
29 χρόνια πλακέτα εχω 12/04/1980 και είναι σαν να φτιάχτηκε χθές...

----------


## PCMan

Μια που είπες για πλαστικοποίηση, πήρα απ'τον alex pak ένα σπρει που λέει ότι είναι βερνίκι γενικής χρήσης(νομίζω έτσι γραφει). Αυτό κάνει για πλαστικοποίηση?
Παναγιώτη το έχεις δοκιμάσει?

----------


## kopla

Πιστεύω πως ναι.
Επίσης εχω ακούσει και για "λακ" που βαζουμε στα μαλλιά ...

----------


## autir

Μια στιγμή βρε παιδια.
Εκανα τη βλακεία να ξεθάψω κι αυτό... http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36444
και άκρη δεν έβγαλα σε κανένα από τα 2.
Αλλος λέει οινόπνευμα 95% και άλλος λέει ότι αφήνει λιπαρά υπολείμματα, έχει νερό 5% κλπ.
Αλλος λέει καθαρή ακετόνη και άλλος λέει ότι καίει τα πλαστικά.
Αλλος λέει διαλυτικό νίτρου και άλλος λέει ότι έχει τοξικές αναθυμιάσεις.
Πέρα από έτοιμα ειδικά spray (flux-off κλπ), υπάρχει κάποιος οικονομικός τρόπος, εύχρηστος και χωρίς κινδύνους υγείας;
Το ξέρω ότι είμαι σε φόρουμ, και οι απαντήσεις είναι θέμα καλής διάθεσης κοκ. Δεν είμαι φορτικός - απλά με σοκάρει να βλέπω αυτό που προτείνει ο ένας να το απορρίπτει ο άλλος. Με λίγα λόγια οι μισοί από εδώ άθελά τους καταστρέφουν τις πλακέτες τους στον καθαρισμό; Δεν το πιστεύω αυτό!  :Crying: 

Τί σκέφτεστε;

----------


## Nemmesis

λοιπον... ολα οσα λεμε καθαριζουν... εγω το κανω με διαλιτικο νιτρου και ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα ΑΛΛΑ οταν η πλακετα μου εχει ποιο ευαισθητα πλαστικα δλδ ρελεδακια κλτ χρησιμοποιω καθαρο οινομνευμα το οποιο ειναι ομως ποιο ηπιο και καθαριζει λιγο ποιο δυσκολα... ποτε μπλε οινοπνευμα γιατι αφηνει αυτη το σαν ζελε που αναφερθηκε ποιο πριν..

----------


## lynx

το ειπα σε αλλο τοπικ αντε να το πω και εδω!  :Rolleyes:  παιδια τις πλακετες τις καθαριζουμε με ισοπροπανολη που μπορουμε να βρουμε σε καταστηματα με χημικα ή δοκιμαζουμε αν μπορουμε να παραγγειλουμε απο φαρμακεια!

ολα τα υπολοιπα οπως νευτι και ασετον κανουν μεν δουλεια ομως προκαλουν διαβρωσεις στα πλαστικα κλπ.

αν δεν υπαρχει ισοπροπανολη, καλυτερα καθαρο οινοπνευμα και μια παλια οδοντοβουρτσα!

----------


## dovegroup

> Μια στιγμή βρε παιδια.
> Εκανα τη βλακεία να ξεθάψω κι αυτό... http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36444
> και άκρη δεν έβγαλα σε κανένα από τα 2.
> Αλλος λέει οινόπνευμα 95% και άλλος λέει ότι αφήνει λιπαρά υπολείμματα, έχει νερό 5% κλπ.
> Αλλος λέει καθαρή ακετόνη και άλλος λέει ότι καίει τα πλαστικά.
> Αλλος λέει διαλυτικό νίτρου και άλλος λέει ότι έχει τοξικές αναθυμιάσεις.
> Πέρα από έτοιμα ειδικά spray (flux-off κλπ), υπάρχει κάποιος οικονομικός τρόπος, εύχρηστος και χωρίς κινδύνους υγείας;
> Το ξέρω ότι είμαι σε φόρουμ, και οι απαντήσεις είναι θέμα καλής διάθεσης κοκ. Δεν είμαι φορτικός - απλά με σοκάρει να βλέπω αυτό που προτείνει ο ένας να το απορρίπτει ο άλλος. Με λίγα λόγια οι μισοί από εδώ άθελά τους καταστρέφουν τις πλακέτες τους στον καθαρισμό; Δεν το πιστεύω αυτό! 
> 
> Τί σκέφτεστε;



 
Για να μιλάμε επι τα αυτά και όχι επι παντώς...
Αιθανόλη - Αιθυλική αλκοόλη κοινώς οινόπνευμα άντε ξυλόπνευμα.
Δοκιμασμένο το ξυλόπνευμα χρόνια σε γραμμή παραγωγής με μπάνιο χωρίς αλλιώσεις και λοιπά παρατράγουδα, ο τέλειος καθαριστής Flux και λοιπών χημικών ενώσεων κορεσμένων και μή.
Εχω ξοδέψει ντενεκέδες και ντενεκέδες, οι πλακέτες μου παίζουν ακόμη και πιθανότατα σε αρκετά σπίτια ακόμη να υπάρχουν...
Για το σπίτι όπως λέει και ο Whiz οδοντοβουρτσάκι σκληρό λοιπόν, οινοπνευματάκι καθαρό, φύσημα με αέρα και καλά ξεμπερδέματα.
Οτι αφορά πλαστικοποίηση ελαφρά απαλά στρώματα με το Plastik 70 της Kontakt Chemie το θυμάμαι απο την πρώτη σχεδόν εισαγωγή του στην Ελλάδα, τόσο παλαιό...

----------


## otakis

> ...κοινώς οινόπνευμα άντε ξυλόπνευμα.



για να μην ξεχνάμε κ την ύλη της σχολικής χημείας: *ξυλόπνευμα=μεθυλική αλκοόλη
*
εξαιρετικά τοξική άμα τηνε πιεις (η πρώτη ύλη στα ποτά-μπόμπες), φθηνή (πολύ φθηνότερη από την αιθυλική αλκοόλη) κ χρήσιμη λύση σε καθαρισμούς, απολύμανση κλπ

----------


## dovegroup

> για να μην ξεχνάμε κ την ύλη της σχολικής χημείας: *ξυλόπνευμα=μεθυλική αλκοόλη*
> 
> εξαιρετικά τοξική άμα τηνε πιεις (η πρώτη ύλη στα ποτά-μπόμπες), φθηνή (πολύ φθηνότερη από την αιθυλική αλκοόλη) κ χρήσιμη λύση σε καθαρισμούς, απολύμανση κλπ



 :Lol:  Δεν θα την πιούνε οι πλακέτες otakis θα λουστούνε :Lol: 
Α και καλό εξαερισμό στο χώρο μην...μερακλώσουμε :Tt1:

----------


## Ulysses

Καλημέρα παιδιά..
Εχω μία λερωμένη πλακέτα απο φορητό ηχοσύστημα του πατέρα μου την καθάρισα με μπλε οινόπνευμα έγινε ολοκαίνουρια απλά σε κάποια σημεία άσπρισε λίγο (απο το κακό της λολ).Η πλακέτα είχε κάτι άσπρα ξεραμένα,σαν υπόλειμμα υγρασίας.Παίζουν όλα οκ απλά ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει θέμα που άσπρισε απο τον καθαρισμό..

----------


## SIERA

οχι οδυσσεα χρονια και εγω με καθαρο οινοπνευμα και οδοντοβουρτσα τα καθαριζω .....δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.

----------

